# Any boer breeders know this line?



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thicketty Creek Wildfire 

There is a doe sired by this buck that I am interested in buying. However, a friend of mine had a doe and a buck that were sired by him and had major issues. Anyone know of any problems with his line? Can't post his pedigree right now, the site is under construction...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

http://abri.une.edu.au/online/cgi-b...3=56&5=2B3C2B3C3A&6=5C5A25245B5825&9=5D515A27


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have never heard of him


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I had never heard of this buck either, but his pedigree has some well known names in it. Backdraft is a pretty good buck, and I also see Gauge on the dam's side. Gauge lines are great and my best doe goes back to Gauge. 

Looks like this buck has had a great show career too. That's definitely a plus! Do you have any pictures of him? 

Do you know what sort of problems your friend had with the kids from him?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I looked him up and found some pictures of him. He looks like a nice buck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, he looks good and the buck of interest has great lines ect.

Breeding the right genetics together is crucial, say you were to breed these great lines and inbreed to the wrong goat, who has genetic flaws, this will ruin that great flow. Or if someone breeds to an already flawed line too,close in, can get bad from it. 
I don't know what flaws the lines may or may not have, please know that no line is perfect, but when bred, it is good to know close lines so flaws or issues will have a less chance to come back on you. It may be how the breeding was done for your friend to have issues. Just something to consider, so if this buck is perfect as in no flaws to pass on, breeding him to Does who are good and have close lines that are also good you should be fine. But of course the only way to know is to breed him to your Does and see. What does well for one breeder may do bad with another with the same buck, it all depends on their genetics and flaw history. 
If that is what your friend means with issues, If not, I just wrote a book, HeHe. 

Do you have any recent pics of buck of interest? Know teat structure, scrotum, bite?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

This is the doe I am looking at. She is for sale at the Heart of Dixie sale in Georgia in 2 weeks. 
https://www.facebook.com/events/662298067180244/

The catalog is under construction at the moment, but she was born 2-22-14. He is her sire.

My friend didn't say what problems, but she is a real student of lines. I will ask her what her problems were. She just said to stay away from him...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmm weird..... He sure look like a great buck to me, and that kid from him is gorgeous! She looks like a good buy.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I am waiting on her response, because I agree with you. She is very nice! Hope she stays in my price range, lol. I will let you know what she says.


----------



## Redheads (Sep 2, 2014)

Make sure you put your hands on that doe if you do go an try to buy her. That photo has been photoshopped, she has had her hair cut at her rump to make it look bigger. Just dont assume all that is muscle. Check her teats, pigment an bite.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh, don't worry, I get in and handle them, make someone walk them and check everything. That is why I am driving 11 hours to see her in person first!
Thanks though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, she is gorgeous.

Doesn't look photo shopped to me, but yes, seeing and hands on, will let you know for sure.

Good luck, cause if she looks anything like her pic, she is one heck of a nice specimen, LOL :shades:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Whoa... 11 hours 1 way? Or total? Safe travels!


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice doeling!! Good luck on your quest to get her. Nice papers on her sire too!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol, 11 hours one way.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like the doe in the picture.
They had the first 40 lots of this sale up on the website yesterday. There are going to be a lot of nice goats at that sale. I can see targeting one goat that catches your eye, but you really should keep your mind open to buying one of the others as well. Instead of or in addition to. You should let us help you pick out some numbers and live vicariously with your money. Ha.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Holy moly. That's a road trip!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol, Tenacross, I have a few picked out, but she is my favorite. 
You pick 5 or so of yours and we will see how we match up!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, it is quite the road trip. We will drive all night on Friday, sleep a bit, then go to the sale. Then stay overnight and head home on Sunday. My in-laws are in Florida, and will come up to meet us and visit. So two birds, one stone!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

My friend says the kids have bad, wobbly legs at 6 months. I guess I will watch her walk quite a bit before deciding.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like a great plan.  You'll have to let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Lol, Tenacross, I have a few picked out, but she is my favorite.
> You pick 5 or so of yours and we will see how we match up!


Yay. Any five, or five that could fall into a particular budget?

LOT 23 
LOT 41 
LOT 54 
LOT 57 
LOT 68 
I kept picking Newton Farms goats for some reason. I bet there are some in there who are nice, but they just don't know how to take pictures. BMack and AABG haven't put theirs in yet. I bet they will have some good ones.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oooh fun. Can I do this too?  My favs are: 

LOT 19
LOT 46
LOT 48
LOT 54 (I like her dam lot 86 a lot too) 
LOT 61

LOT 66 has an incredible pedigree


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck. 

Wobbly legs, too can mean deficiencies.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is my list so far, since the rest of the catalog is still in production.
Lot 17
Lot 48
Lot 54
Lot 63
Lot 68

My husband also likes :
Lot 19
Lot 73

Probably there will be a few more nice ones with AABG still to add pics/ info and a few others.

Thanks, everyone! Anyone can join in. I appreciate all the help I can get. We are looking to show the doe, so she will need to be show correct.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Here is my list so far, since the rest of the catalog is still in production.
> Lot 17
> Lot 48
> Lot 54
> ...


I almost put #17 on my list. I just couldn't be sure from the picture what her front end might look like. Tomorrow morning I am hoping to make a 3/4 sister or brother to her, as we are going to try and put a straw of CSB Ruger Reloaded in my good Status Quo doe.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Here is my list so far, since the rest of the catalog is still in production.
> Lot 17
> Lot 48
> Lot 54
> ...


I see you and Crossroads picked #48. Boy is she a flashy thing. From the picture it looked like her top line might dip a little too much, but it might be just the picture.

I think you are on the right track with #63. She looks like a tank. Check the pigment. They say she is show correct though.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, I don't like 48's top, but I like her otherwise.  I think it is interesting that we all have different choices for the most part.... just like a lot of judges in the show ring. I love colored goats (believe it or not  ) so it's hard for me not to like some goats just based on their color, but 54 is an awesome choice regardless of color. Now if I was seriously considering buying my top 5 favs, my list would be different... as we are doing all FB's now. We just have one PB doe and no %'s. My favorites in this sale are the %'s though.  

I wish 61's bones were bigger, but I really really like her otherwise. 

Good luck with the AI Tim and dairy goat friend!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Where did you see the catalog? When I tried to look it said it wasn't ready yet.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Www.heartofdixiesale.com, or Facebook, or DV auction. The site was up, down, up again.

I agree with you guys on the top line on that doe. Not sure if it is just the pic or not. And of course, some does look great in pics, but awful in person, so maybe when we go, I will take my own pics of our favorites so we can compare later. Just depends on how much time I get.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> And of course, some does look grea...h time I get.[/quote]
> That would be awesome!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How's the sale planning coming? Looks like the catalog is just about complete.  Are your picks still the same? I keep coming back to lot 54 and she's still #1 for my FB list. I love the Able Acres does but I'm not sure if that is what they *really* look like. 54's picture looks much more realistic (?). Not sure if that is the right word...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Whoa... just found lot 96. Jaw dropper!! New favorite.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

LOL, I agree. She is beautiful. 
I have added a few, lol.

39, 47, and 76 as well as 96.

I agree with you on the aabg goats. I will see if they live up to their pics...

I am getting really anxious about going. Still getting conflicting info on Thickety Creek buck. If she looks like she does in the pic, and stays in my price range, do I risk a genetic issue? Possible problems with future kids?
I know the guy who fitted her for the pic and he says she is the real deal. NO problems with her at all....However, the lady who warned me about her has 3 separate animals in her knowledge with the same leg problems, and says the sire has the same issues, and couldn't be shown much due to it...
If you look at the shows he was in, which are several, he was either the only entry, or one of two entries. The only times he had competition was as a very young buck.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> I agree with you on the aabg goats. I will see if they live up to their pics...


I'm anxious to hear what you think of the AABG goats in person. I have watched them go through the ring and they look pretty much the same as the pictures, but that's not the same as being there.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok. I will keep you guys posted. I am getting so excited, lol.


----------



## Redheads (Sep 2, 2014)

Its always exciting shopping for goats with pictures like that. Then you cant wait to see them in person. The production sales Ive been too I always end up not coming home with what I intended to buy. 

I only mentioned the photoshopped b/c someone was holding that doe with a show collar an that was photoshopped out. When they do that it sometimes makes me wonder what else they might have touched up. Not always the case but sometime is.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

We are on our way! Yay. Only 8 more hours to drive....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Good luck!! I'll be anxious to hear how it goes!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok. My favorites are 54, 96, 19. 
Able Acres does look pretty much like their pics except 1. Plantation has all our favorites outside of these. Lot 1 and 19 are full sister's and are massive! But need neck extension. 48 is really pretty, but questionable Teats.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

How does Lot 17 look?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry. She has a nice rear, but tight front.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Have you bought any yet. How are the prices?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Lot 48 is really cool.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

54 brought $2600

55 was a very nice doe.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

55 was my favorite doe in the sale so far... wow was she cool! 54 was really pretty too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, 96 went for $4,400! 

Did you get any Julie? That was a fun sale to watch!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Redheads said:


> Its always exciting shopping for goats with pictures like that. Then you cant wait to see them in person. The production sales Ive been too I always end up not coming home with what I intended to buy.
> 
> I only mentioned the photoshopped b/c someone was holding that doe with a show collar an that was photoshopped out. When they do that it sometimes makes me wonder what else they might have touched up. Not always the case but sometime is.


I usually never come home with what's on my list either. I have found that I have very very good in taste lol. But I did bite the bullet and bought 2 that were on my list the last sale I went to. 
So come on what did you buy????

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Alright so, I was disappointed yesterday. I didn't buy any! I ran #54 up to $2,500.00 #96 to $4,300.00. The same lady bought them both. Someone named Jill from Nebraska! The other two I wanted went high fast and I didn't even get to bid. #19 went for $5,000 and #47 went for $8,000. 
I am headed home now with an empty trailer, but I took some pics that I will share with you.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

That was lot#96. I already had a wait list for kids if I bought her....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aw, that's too bad.  So sorry. She is a pretty doe!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks, yes she is!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is lot 47. She went for $8,000.00! She is very long and super wide across the top. The auctioneer said you could sit a dinner plate on her back and still have room and he was right.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)




----------

